

The Zed Shaw Phenomenon: A Look at Bullies in Tech - nkurz
http://blog.davewilkinsonii.com/posts/the-zed-shaw-phenomenon

======
ps4fanboy
Is there a time in the future where we stop talking about software and spend
all our time talking about feelings? These two guys (Linus/Zed) are mostly
devoting their time to developing free open source software. Not everyone has
to be the way you want them to be, but if you do not like the way an open
source project is being managed feel free to fork it, that is the real
recourse to these sort of discussions fork away. If your method of management
is superior, the software will reflect it thus.

If you are not prepared to do that, to do exactly what the people you are
critical of are doing then maybe keep these discussions about how other people
should be living their lives to yourself.

------
throwaway420
Zed Shaw is an easy target because he comes across as an asshole online and
he's very opinionated, but he's actually a total sweetheart IRL.

